# Walkies With Dora & Benny (pic heavy)



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for looking x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, looks like they have a brilliant time in the stream


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I love Benny,he looks like he has so much character.I put him in my 10 on the dogs you would like to steal thread.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

I very nearly did a double take at the topic title. My two are Dory (Doris) and Ben, didn't expect to see two dogs with similar names


----------



## l2ahanna (May 22, 2011)

I dont know where you live but that seems like a great place to hike! I love your dogs, the dalmatian is very handsome!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Whoah, I feel your adventure and fun together, great place to hike and swim!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Great piccies! Look like they had a great time


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Really put a smile on my face, looking at your pictures!
Thanks for sharing 
xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Glad everyone likes my photos. I love living in the scottish borders, there are so many great places to take the dogs right on my door step:biggrin:


----------

